# Starting from Scratch here...



## Smoothice (Sep 22, 2010)

Hello,
Please forgive me, I am a total novice with the LEO experience, I hope you can deal with my unfamiliarity...but, here goes...

I am 37, a college grad, 6 ft 2, 230-something in good shape, I work a boring warehouse job, and I want to change careers. I have always toyed with the notion of going with LE (actually took some intro classes in college) and the wife is pushing me to look into it!

So, what are my options? I live in North-Central MA, near Devens, so I am close to NH. I would appreciate ANY feedback. 

Where do I start?!? 

thank you!
:wavespin:


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Are you sure you're smoother than this guy ?


----------



## Smoothice (Sep 22, 2010)

Thats funny! Vanilla Ice...yikes...brings back memories


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Smoothice said:


> Thats funny! Vanilla Ice...yikes...brings back memories


Yeah, all of them BAD!


----------



## tsunami (Aug 12, 2009)

" 6 ft 2, 230-something in good shape" lol

Did you check if securitas is hiring? Maybe they need some muscle there. 

Besides you have FKN degree why are you still working at a boooooring warehouse?

One more thing, this site has all sorts of helpful info, so start doing your homework..



Just a tought!:shades_smile:


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

Shenanigans.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Smoothice said:


> Hello,
> Please forgive me, I am a total novice with the LEO experience, I hope you can deal with my unfamiliarity...but, here goes...
> 
> I am 37, a college grad, 6 ft 2, 230-something in good shape, I work a boring warehouse job, and I want to change careers. I have always toyed with the notion of going with LE (actually took some intro classes in college) and the wife is pushing me to look into it!
> ...


How the heck did no one ask if he liked sad movies and long walks on the beach? You guys are slowing down in our old age! very disappointing!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

*Couldn't resist!!!*

*Smoothice, Smootchie, Eh, whatever.*


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Gee, that's funny. I've also toyed with the idea of giving up my LE career to switch to a boring warehouse job. Is there a boringwarehousejobs.com that I can peruse to ask a silly question?*


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Welcome Icey! Read the older threads, there's a ton of valuable info. in them. Good luck.

There goes the next Chief of Police.


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbAUi7savsk"]YouTube - Vanilla Ice says 'Sorry'[/nomedia]


----------

